
NSA dreams of smartphones with “split” crypto keys protecting user data - jonbaer
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/04/nsa-dreams-of-smartphones-with-split-crypto-keys-protecting-user-data/
======
bediger4000
Not a bad article, except for not gloating about how risible the NSA "multiple
keys" proposal is. The author, Dan Goodin, presents the "tech companies"
viewpoint, and the NSA proposal.

I'd have to say that the whole "objective journalism" thing is used here to
give the NSA proposal more weight than it deserves. We've seen from the
Snowden docs that the NSA isn't above lying, cheating, stealing, intercepting
shipments, and did I mean lying to Congress under oath? If Goodin had pointed
out how mendacious the "Intelligence Community" has been recently, and
historically, Admiral Micheal S. Rogers would have seemed less like a rational
stakeholder, and more like someone grasping for straws.

------
gabeio
I am not a cryptographer is there any already implemented system that can do
something similar to this with multi-part-keys to unlock a _vault_?

------
enkiv2
Isn't this just key escrow all over again? Does nobody remember the 90s?

